

Mars One - First Private Mars Mission in 2018 - markmassie
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/mars-one-first-private-mars-mission-in-2018

======
Crunsher
This still looks like a giant scam to me. Not because their goal is set high,
but because they have yet to release viable technical information. Just take a
look at the founders ama on reddit[1] from a year ago.

1:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/ufb42/ama_i_am_fo...](http://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/ufb42/ama_i_am_founder_of_mars_one_sending_four_people/)

------
bad_alloc
Wait Lockheed Martin is working with them? I had the impression the project
was not being taken seriously by professionals. Did that change lately?

~~~
markbot
This exactly what I was wondering. I'm guessing that if Mars One brings them a
pile of cash to their door, Lockheed will be happy to do some design work.

------
danmaz74
How could a mission like this cost just $400K? I'm no rocket scientist, but
that amount looks WAY too little.

